# natural perch



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

Learning more with each bait. Let me know what you think


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

SPOT-ON! REAL-LOOKING! NICE......... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Pretty sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Deff a go too lure!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Perfect, but needs some orange.


----------



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

It does need some orange fins I'll put some on the next one.The river channel is completly open right now so hopefully it don't get too cold so I can troll them to see how they work. This lure making is addicting. Lots of colors and shapes to try.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Boy it looks like you have done that a few times nice clean work.


----------



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

I started about 3 weeks ago. Some I'am not to happy with some I like but thats part of the fun. Now I'am working on some bright colors. Even better will be catching fish on something you made yourself.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Ill second that...



ShutUpNFish said:


> Perfect, but needs some orange.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

If you wana know how they work ill help play guinea pig...


----------

